# Problems with Broadcom BCM4321



## marco_r (Jun 17, 2012)

I got my hands on a MacBook Air 2009, and I'm trying to see if I'm able to use the internal Wi-Fi card on FreeBSD 9/i386. The output of `pciconf -lv` is as follows:

```
none6@pci0:3:0:0:  class=0x028000 card=0x0090106b chip=0x432814e4 rev=0x05 hd=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom corporation'
    device     = 'BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n'
    class      = network
```
It seems that BCM4321 isn't supported by bwn, so I tried with ndisulator. I downloaded the drivers provided by Apple, unzipped them and used ndisgen to create a kernel module. I used the files bcmwl6.inf and bcmwl6.sys and obtained bcmwl6_sys.ko. When I load the module on the system console I get a number of messages like

```
no match for NdisMRegisterInterrputEx
no match for NdisMIndicateStatusEx
no match for NdisAllocateMdl
...
NDIS dummy called...
```
And the card doesn't appear as a new network device. Am I doing something wrong or the card is not supported event with ndis? I tried also to obtain a different version of the driver with bcmwl5.sys/inf, but then I don't get even the error messages.

Anyone had some luck with this network card?


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you tried using the bwn driver? That's how I got it somewhat working on mine. You'll need to install the siba and firmware packages too.


----------



## marco_r (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I tried that, but all I get is the following:

```
siba_bwn0: <Unknown> mem 0x93100000-0x93103fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
siba_bwn0: warn: multiple PCI(E) cores
siba_bwn0: unsupported coreid (USB 1.1 Host)
```
So I guess that this means it is unsupported ? (I tried both bwn_v4_ucode and bwn_v4_lp_ucode)


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry. I really don't know. I was just throwing that out there. I got a BCM4312 _somewhat_ working on my Dell Mini using the bwn driver. I have no idea what your error message is about though.


----------



## kusanagiyang (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello guys,
I am stuck with bcm4321 on Dell D630 now. Did you ever get it to work?  Thanks a million.


----------

